# اخفاء المنتدى الترفيهي مؤقتا



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*اخفاء المنتدى الترفيهي مؤقتا*

تم اخفاء المنتدى الترفيهي مؤقتا و خلال فترة اسبوع الالام و يعياد القيامة و سيتم فتحه مباشرة بعد الانتهاء بالاحتفالات

و هذا متمنين لكم ايام مباركة

و المسيـــــــــــــــح قـــــــــــــــــــــــــام​


----------



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا يا ماى روك هو ده الصح اننا نخفى الترفسهى ونبعد عن اى مرفهات فحياتنا عشان نشاكر بوجداننا الام المسيح *


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك فى افكارك


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يا روك


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*العفو حبايب, دي افكاركم...*


----------



## the.truth (17 أبريل 2006)

فكرتنى بالمسلمين.....السنه كلها يعملوا كل حاجه واى حاجه ويجوا فى رمضان يحرموا كل الحاجات اللى بيعملوها بقيه السنه....المبدأ لا يتجزأ.


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

the.truth قال:
			
		

> فكرتنى بالمسلمين.....السنه كلها يعملوا كل حاجه واى حاجه ويجوا فى رمضان يحرموا كل الحاجات اللى بيعملوها بقيه السنه....المبدأ لا يتجزأ.


 

لا يوجد اي اشكال في الترفيه و اللعب مادام ضمن حدود الادب, لكن بسبب فترة اسبوع الالام اقترحوا الاعضاء غلقه للتركيز على المواضيع الروحية, يعني فينا و فين المسلمين يا اخي؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*معلش يا روك على تاخيرى فى الرد 

بس الفكرا حلوا خالص ربنا يساعدك *


----------



## †gomana† (17 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا لتنفيذ الفكرة يا روك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

*افكاركم و اقتراحاتكم, الشكر يعود الكم...*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2006)

*كده افضل يا روك 

الرب يباركك *


----------



## +Dream+ (18 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا روك و ربنا يباركك *
*و كل سنه و انتم طيبين *


----------



## pola (18 أبريل 2006)

تسلم ايديك يا روك
الاغلام فعلا كان لازم يتعمل

ربنا معانا


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

*فقط للتذكير ان فترة استرجاع الاقسام قربت و هي بعد انتهاء الاسبوع*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يا روك


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2006)

*بكرة يتم استعادة الاقسام...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك يا روك


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*تم ارجاع المنتديات الترفيهية...*


----------



## +Dream+ (23 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا روك*
*و كل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا روك *
*و كل عام و جميعكم بخير*
*اخرستوس انستى *
*اليسوس انستى*


----------

